# Wv



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Went down to WV this weekend for some fishing. Hit a few different bodies of water, most were very deep, with little current, and very clear. Fishing was very rough. Fished 20 hours the first day, with 8-9 fish caught total between 4 people. Nothing of any size besides the 25 inch Flat head I got below the falls later that night. 

Right before that flathead was caught, I was trolling back to the truck to get the worms out of the cooler, when I tagged into something HUGEE. Never got a look at it, but the fish was pulling me across the water at 2-3 mph easy for a good 30 - 40 yards. I think it was a cat , as it felt like a freight train more so that a striper that tries to spool ya. 

I did try to run one rapid on my yak, and came very close to making it all the way through ... to bad close doesnt count ... lol. One of the guys got a good video of it I hope to post up here later. 

Fished some on sunday as well, deep , clear pool , with little current, caught one spot near current on the way out that day, and headed home. Nice weekend, weather was perfect, wish the fishing was alittle better but cant control that.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Those falls look wicked sweet. Sound like a good destination. I'd of thought the fishing would of been better too based on those pics, looks real fishy. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip! Love the pix of the falls. Thanx for sharing.

Mike


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey galloway, nice to see your puting the time in and it dont look like your afraid to try new water. That flow looks alot like where i was a few weeks ago in WV. Looking forward to the clip in rapids!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Kanawha Falls? If so, that freight train might have been a muskie! I know some guys that muskie fish that area and catch some of the toothy critters.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Kanawha Falls? If so, that freight train might have been a muskie! I know some guys that muskie fish that area and catch some of the toothy critters.


Exactly what I was thinking, and exactly what I was thinking.
Beautiful area for sure! With some real deal big muskie in there.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

i was with USMC this weekend and had a 40" musky follow crank back to yak....didn't see him till i had the lure out of the water....figure 8's the rest of the day, but no luck!

The fishing didn't help that the New River rose quite a bit before we got there and was dropping when we fished it....it ended up dropping 1.5' from Sat-Sun.

USMC - we did much better upstream on sunday in the Gauley....LOTS of rock bass pounding spinner baits. and about 6 or 7 smallies in the 10-13" range with one going 15". It got better the further up in the canyon...too bad we all had to leave.

I will have some awesome pics/video posted by end of the week......


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty close to where you guys were. And plus, it's Spoonies' Birthday today!!! (The guy in the pic) He can't help it he's old!!  But he can fish his old nut sac off, for sure!!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Some more WV pics from last weekend...courtesy of A&K Photography (aka: Aarron)...

Kanawha Falls 







me at Kanawha Falls







Kanawha falls 2







Fishing below New River Bridge







USMC_Galloway and his twin







USMC_Galloway Squared


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics. Fun weekend, but no girls next time tho. Sorta ruined my weekend 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> but no girls next time tho. Sorta ruined my weekend


HA! I heard there was a few things that came up!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

beautiful area for sure


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Love2kayak said:


> ...but no girls next time tho. Sorta ruined my weekend


PLEASE someone sprinkle in a few more details here....


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

My buddy's old lady is prego (only 8 weeks or something) and needless to say has an attitude without all the other hormones/feelings going on from just finding out she's pregnant at 20. So I had to deal with 2 1/2 hr cook time breakfast of eggs and bacon at 1230 in afternoon instead of being on water or having to stop at the next gas station bc she thinks gas is cheaper .01 miles away (1cent cheaper) and wouldn't get it where I was. Or not wanting to do to much WW so we do Thurmond to Cunard (4miles flat water 1 of rapid maybe) ad she doesn't want to paddle bc she heard paddling could give her a miss carriage (at 8weeks). So my gf got in my buddy's ww boat and he got in raft and they fought until we all got in shredder and tied yaks off back and him and I paddled till surprise where we ran it in hard boats. It was a mess needless to say. I wanted less bi***ing and more fishing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I was proud of my gf tho for running some of the rapids she did for only being in a ww boat in a pool trying to learn to roll previous to then. She'd been in my fishing boat but little different story on new.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

ask and you shall receive....USMC Galloway Larry vid...
i do agree (no matter how many times USMC will tell ya) the rapid looks much bigger in person than in the video...






Casualties = one lost hat, two broken rod tips, and a ton of laughs from Aarron having to help instead of getting video of Larry nearly flipping out again when gettin back in yak


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha love it. I hope the video didn't do justice on that huge wave train... Jk where was that again? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

very last rapid just above where the last raft companies take out....below where most take out....hard to tell from vid, but their is a tongue on river right near the big boulder, but larry missed it by a few feet and hit the standing wave that comes in from the left...he nearly made it.....


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

O yea ok right after Fayette station?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

yes....after this rapid it is all flat water until the dam up above the dry's


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

When can I make the long drive over your way and try one of your local flows again?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

looks like a good time for sure, i have never paddled anything like that but would love to give it a try. sucks about some drama with the women but at least you guys made the best out of it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That was painful for _me_ to watch, USMC.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

it was a fun weekend...fish could have cooperated a bit more! 

You can stop over anytime...just give me a day or two notice....i am going out tomorrow early morning...


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I'm playing in an all night softball tourny provided we win tonight and got up at 4am to go to Seneca lake today so tomorrow is probably out but anyday besides Tuesday next week I'll be in so you tell me a good day 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Larry, getcha some thighs braces, brutha!!!

I looked at the video, real slow, and you see Larry's right thigh come shooting off his kayak, which makes him lean way over...and the kayak came with him, not the other way around.
Thigh braces, bro. You would have cruised right through with them.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Thigh braces, bro. You would have cruised right through with them.


my first sit on top kayak, a Perception Pegasus (kinda girly name looking back), had them factory installed...they were awesome!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yeah once that right leg came off the footbrace it was all over then. Still fun, and I would do it all over again. I would like to do just a WW trip on it sometime with no gear on board.

Also, that wall of water I went over looked huge going down into the dip, and then climbing back over it! That looks like a trip down the Darby!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Yeah once that right leg came off the footbrace it was all over then. Still fun, and I would do it all over again. I would like to do just a WW trip on it sometime with no gear on board.
> 
> Also, that wall of water I went over looked huge going down into the dip, and then climbing back over it! That looks like a trip down the Darby!


You fall in the Darby too!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> You fall in the Darby too!


Went on a nice float today, how was work ?


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a sweet video! Way to go USMC! You really looked like a pro. I think you just like getting wet.
My old mountain biking buddy always said that if you didn't wreck, you weren't riding hard enough.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Went on a nice float today, how was work ?


Your words are hurtful...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Your words are hurtful...


Pretty sure that was the point! LOL! 
(Where's the turning-the-knife smiley?)


----------

